# Freeze Fest - Lebanon, TN February 21st



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't started one of these in a while so,......who is planning on going to Freeze Fest? I can only hope I will be close to being ready. :worried:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully.

I plan on making it there if I can get everything needed done.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Beyma will have two vehicles there, not sure at what capacity at the moment. We are working thru the next few days to get a car to go thru the lanes (modified something whatever the classes are now)..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Who is judging?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Typically it's done by judges in training with assistance from experienced judges. Last year it was Vinny, Hogan and I think Roberts. Have no idea who will judge this time.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there. My car is completely unchanged from finals. I have lots of changes planned, just awaiting product.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I am planning on being there as long as something doesn't come up with work


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I should be able to attend


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I was gonna but I'm working that weekend and we're short handed so I won't be able to take it off.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Typically it's done by judges in training with assistance from experienced judges. Last year it was Vinny, Hogan and I think Roberts. Have no idea who will judge this time.


I think you are thinking about "The Vinny" show. I was not there last year. I think Cook was helping the trainees at FF last year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've made this show every year the past 6 years but I'll have to miss this one, unfortunately. Good luck to you guys competing!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQrules said:


> I think you are thinking about "The Vinny" show. I was not there last year. I think Cook was helping the trainees at FF last year.


Speaking of The Vinny, so far there is no mention of The Vinny on the MECA site for this year. Pretty sure I understand the reasoning behind it. Still, if it doesn't happen, it'll be a shame.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

SQrules said:


> I think you are thinking about "The Vinny" show. I was not there last year. I think Cook was helping the trainees at FF last year.


Yeah, I was kinda going off my memory on that which is never a good thing with me. 

I think it might live up to it's name sake this go around if it doesn't stop snowing.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Speaking of The Vinny, so far there is no mention of The Vinny on the MECA site for this year. Pretty sure I understand the reasoning behind it. Still, if it doesn't happen, it'll be a shame.


I thought there was something missing from the schedule. It just never occurred to me what it was.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

ErinH said:


> Speaking of The Vinny, so far there is no mention of The Vinny on the MECA site for this year. Pretty sure I understand the reasoning behind it. Still, if it doesn't happen, it'll be a shame.


I hope so. I was at the first one when it was Hi Fi Buys and they put up a lot of cash awards. Was a great show and the very first 3x show I scored an 80 in. LOL! 

Ive since missed every single one of them. They were usually on or around my birthday too and I still cant get to one.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys I will be going hopefully. I guess its really my first show I have been to. I am not competing, i am no were near ready to compete, just going to learn a few things and check out some systems. I would love to get together with a few of u to hear your alls setups and get some advice on mine. So anyone wanting to help a fellow diymer out, give me a shout! Good Luck to all of u all competing!!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gumbeelee, if you are at the show, I drive a black Ford Focus. Come find me at the show, and I will be glad to help out, or give demos. Any of the Sound Team 6 guys at the show will be more than happy to demo their setup for you.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely, If you can come to the show mostly everyone there would be happy to give a demo and offer any kind of assistance needed.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

audiophile25 said:


> Gumbeelee, if you are at the show, I drive a black Ford Focus. Come find me at the show, and I will be glad to help out, or give demos. Any of the Sound Team 6 guys at the show will be more than happy to demo their setup for you.


As of right now i plan on being there I will look for you. Thanx 4 reaching out and offering demos and help!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> Absolutely, If you can come to the show mostly everyone there would be happy to give a demo and offer any kind of assistance needed.


I will also look for you bigbubba, will u be in the monte carlo u have listed in your sig?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

I should be able to make it to the show... 

Kelly, looking forward to listening to you Monte Carlo !

Kevin, Hope to see you again as well as the new car...

BigAl205, Audiophile25 and Gumbeelee looking forward to meeting you guys...

TSmith... Ah heck... I know you... LOL


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> I will also look for you bigbubba, will u be in the monte carlo u have listed in your sig?


Yes I will. 

Jeremy, you better be there after teasing us with all those pics of your install.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

bigbubba said:


> Yes I will.
> 
> Jeremy, you better be there after teasing us with all those pics of your install.


LOL.... 
Brother, sure going to try... Should be since I live like 20 minutes away from the venue...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Would be kinda fun to get over there and see it. About a 5 hour drive. 
Wish I had enough going on in the car I was confident enough to throw it in the dog show and see if it barks.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> I should be able to make it to the show...
> 
> Kelly, looking forward to listening to you Monte Carlo !
> 
> ...


I think we met at Jason's NC meet one time, unless I'm confusing you for somebody else. I'm terrible with names...just ask anybody

Tim, don't let me forget to bring your chair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

BigAl205 said:


> I think we met at Jason's NC meet one time, unless I'm confusing you for somebody else. I'm terrible with names...just ask anybody
> 
> Tim, don't let me forget to bring your chair.



Not me sir... unfortunately I haven't been to any of the NC meets...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Not me sir... unfortunately I haven't been to any of the NC meets...


That can be remedied.. Bring all that Sinfoni goodness down. Great time. 
Spring NCSQ Meet


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

Babs said:


> That can be remedied.. Bring all that Sinfoni goodness down. Great time.
> Spring NCSQ Meet


That does look like a lot of fun... !


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

If you read threads from past NC meets, you'll find that fun is had by all!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like I've gotta work. Have fun, guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

I plan to be there. ... Looking forward to it


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys this will be my first ever meet! I am not competing, I am no were on that level, just coming to hear some demo's. I can't wait to hear Jeremy's car because I love SINFONI!! I hope to get to meet some of the diy'ers on here and get a demo of there vehicle and learn a thing or two. I honestly can't wait, really looking forward to it!! I hope I don't have to work, right now I am scheduled off, but I am on call, which sucks!! Hope to to see everyone there!!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

gumbeelee said:


> Guys this will be my first ever meet! I am not competing, I am no were on that level, just coming to hear some demo's. I can't wait to hear Jeremy's car because I love SINFONI!! I hope to get to meet some of the diy'ers on here and get a demo of there vehicle and learn a thing or two. I honestly can't wait, really looking forward to it!! I hope I don't have to work, right now I am scheduled off, but I am on call, which sucks!! Hope to to see everyone there!!


Brother I'm going to do my best to slide over....I'm not competing either, but it'd be great to meet you. Give me a text/shout at 615 491 1103 I guess I'll bring the truck but it'll pale in comparison to some of the vehicles there lol. Go Vols bitches.....


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

rockytophigh said:


> Brother I'm going to do my best to slide over....I'm not competing either, but it'd be great to meet you. Give me a text/shout at 615 491 1103 I guess I'll bring the truck but it'll pale in comparison to some of the vehicles there lol. Go Vols bitches.....


Awesome I will definately give u a shout if I make it, which it looks like I will. Looking forward to merting u as well. GO BIG ORANGE!!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds great man....hit me up and we'll demo some great rides. I'm planning something special for next year...but $$$$ keeps getting in my way lol.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys, I am on call this weekend so I am not going to be able to make the show. I was really looking forward to it, oh well maybe I can make the next one. Good Luck to everyone that is competing!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, it'll be warm but looks like it'll also be raining. Bummer.

Hopefully it doesn't interfere with you guys, though. 

Post pictures for those of us who can't make it! 
Good luck fellas!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep, going to be nice temps for February. ... but a bit wet tomorrow. ... hopefully the show will be under the pavilion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Was able to swing by the show today.... was able to meet some very nice people and listen to some great cars !

Kevin K: Always a pleasure and the Altima sounded great !

Kelly (bigbubba): Your install turned out really slick and the improvement in sound was wonderful ! Loved it

Robert Corwin: The install by Rob Bessie was just spectacular! Crazy attention to detail, loved it.... also one of the finest sounding vehicles there....!

Tim: As always.... love the Sequoia! Your changes only improved the sound... Might be a big cup in your future.... 

Also wanted to thank the guys that listened to my car and provided feedback.... in particular, David Hogan, thanks for spending some time in my car and offering your thoughts !


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Robert Corwin's Lexus GS300


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Bigbubba's Monte Carlo


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Tim's Sequoia


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Wish I could have made it....did you compete or just give demos?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

rockytophigh said:


> Wish I could have made it....did you compete or just give demos?


Didn't compete today.... did listen to a lot of cars.... and very fortunate to have some others listen to mine.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

SQL results?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well seems like it was still a great day even if there wasn't as big of a showing. I' going to have to make it to the Freeze one of these times.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Turn out was actually pretty good.... Think there were roughly 20 vehicles there...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

20 rides...well hopefully others took pictures and are willy to share for those of us that were unable to make it.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Tim's Sequoia
> 
> View attachment 119833
> 
> ...


i listened to tim's truck saturday in clarksville and thoroughly enjoyed it. glad i had the chance to hear it.

really wish i could have made it sunday, but had to be back in illinois for work.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Was able to swing by the show today.... was able to meet some very nice people and listen to some great cars !
> 
> Kevin K: Always a pleasure and the Altima sounded great !
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments. Was a good day and thanks for stopping by for awhile.
I believe there was 21 in the SQ portion of things, many more on the SPL side. Was a very long day but was good times as usual.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. I had to work in the wee hours of Sunday morning. 1st Freezefest I've missed in 5 years.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I didn't get my car done as planned, but I did go. It was like a family reunion:

Klifton K. 
David Hogan
and a few familiar faces from years past.. 
Tim Smith looked familiar and I couldn't place it, till Vinny cleared it up. 

Didn't get a chance to listen to any cars (had to help work on a car while being there) and when I wanted to it started raining (great). I did take a peek at Jeremy's car (sorry that I got him confused with Tim). Pictures don't do it justice at all. WOW!!!!! 


thanks to David for filling me in on the new classes and rules (looks like i got my work cut out for now).

And Kirk for the phillips screwdriver..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

AccordUno said:


> Didn't get a chance to listen to any cars (had to help work on a car while being there) and when I wanted to it started raining (great). I did take a peek at Jeremy's car (sorry that I got him confused with Tim). Pictures don't do it justice at all. WOW!!!!!


Very nice meeting you yesterday! 

Sorry for the downpour of rain just as we were heading for the car.... 

I'm looking forward to talking again and listening to your car once done !


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Very nice meeting you yesterday!
> 
> Sorry for the downpour of rain just as we were heading for the car....
> 
> I'm looking forward to talking again and listening to your car once done !


Most definitely. I should be back in the lanes this year..


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

AccordUno said:


> Well, I didn't get my car done as planned, but I did go. It was like a family reunion:
> 
> Klifton K.
> David Hogan
> ...


Had no clue that was Accord from this forum. lol


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Results: MECA Events

Shocked I scored as high as a 75.5 and the third highest with no midbass. I believe the driver midbass got wet and the amp went into protection. Still raining and haven't had a chance to find out if its the midbass or amp.

Hats off to Rob Bess and the crew from KY. Top two scores!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Kirk, I wonder if that's a good thing. I usually try to hit the Lebanon shows to demo cars, since it's been a long time since I've been in the lanes and also to see how much things have changed. I didn't bring anything to listen too and the rain didn't help.

I had to help a friend out to network.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I was a really fun show. I really enjoy catching up with all of my friends and meeting some new ones. I always enjoy the Lebanon shows.


----------

